# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  over 40,very low dose cycle year round?

## kuad

i have been told that after 40 (i am 44) it is okay to run test like at 250-350 year round. any advice?
peace.

----------


## Big

Many people our age get on hrt, which is often low-dose test year round. I'd recommend getting bloodwork done to see how low your natural test production is.

----------


## Kale

Also if you do this that dose is probably a bit to high. I run it at 100mg a week and that has me just over the top of the range for Test

----------


## kuad

interesting.......

----------


## kuad

what about 25mg prop ed?

----------


## 39+1

> what about 25mg prop ed?


 dont think every day is reasonable lest you have mucho dollars plus it would get borring sticking it in you every day. I got on sust 250 .5ml 2x weekly and i was okay and felt it was a perfect dose 
I think i am going to go with a longer acting test like cyp or E about 200 wk 
my frickin back pain has decreased alot

----------


## kuad

so maybe a longer ester like test-e? at maybe 200mg per week year round?

----------


## kuad

kale you run 100mg year round then?

----------


## Kale

> kale you run 100mg year round then?


Yes and now I am also running 100mg Deca a week

----------


## kuad

and no adverse effects? you have that 'ON' felling? btw, is that test-e or test-p?

----------


## Kale

> and no adverse effects? you have that 'ON' felling? btw, is that test-e or test-p?


No adverse affects at all. I feel and fvck like I am 20. And I use Test E. Test P is a poor option for HRT, way to many shots required

----------


## 39+1

> No adverse affects at all. I feel and fvck like I am 20. And I use Test E. Test P is a poor option for HRT, way to many shots required


thanks for confirming my thought on prop. too many shots too much time
are you taking any seerm or AI

----------


## kuad

so 100mg would be the most... once a week? my test-e is 250mg.

----------


## Kale

> so 100mg would be the most... once a week? my test-e is 250mg.


I do 50 mg twice a week, once a week is OK though. I also do Arimidex EOD at 0.25mg

----------


## kuad

i want to give this a try. where can i find a good source of info for those of us over 30?

----------


## luckylou

> I do 50 mg twice a week, once a week is OK though. I also do Arimidex EOD at 0.25mg


Interesting.

Kale, iam on my 2nd cycle.
Test E 500mgs week, (2times wk) 14 weeks
D-Bol 50 mgs/Day 4 weeks.

Iam 47, (I Feel 20)
217lbs now and going up, 5"10 and in the best shape i have ever been in my life.
Are you saying after my cycle i can continue taking test e/ 500mgs/wk for as long as i want to?
Peace Out.

----------


## kuad

not 500mg, 100 per week yes.

----------


## luckylou

> not 500mg, 100 per week yes.


Is 100mgs the most you can take per week?
can u up it to 250 mgs week?

----------


## Kale

> Is 100mgs the most you can take per week?
> can u up it to 250 mgs week?


Not advisable dude. The high point of natural Test in the blood is around 800ng/nl, you would easily get that on 100mg a week of Test. 250 a week will take you way over the top of the range which is unnecessary and also potentialy dangerous if done long term.

----------


## luckylou

> Not advisable dude. The high point of natural Test in the blood is around 800ng/nl, you would easily get that on 100mg a week of Test. 250 a week will take you way over the top of the range which is unnecessary and also potentialy dangerous if done long term.


Thanks Kale,
so 100mgs a week it is.
also besides the Arimidex every other day, sholud you take anything else?
maybe throw in some vitamin e 1000 iu /day?
peace out.

----------


## Kale

> Thanks Kale,
> so 100mgs a week it is.
> also besides the Arimidex every other day, sholud you take anything else?
> maybe throw in some vitamin e 1000 iu /day?
> peace out.


Anything else you add is optional but cant hurt.

----------


## kuad

more info as far as forums for us older guys. i feel this 'over 30' forum is not visited very much.

----------


## kuad

i meant info in the way of forums.

----------


## kuad

anyone?

----------


## Kale

just go to the steroid forum and ask your questions there

----------


## valcon

> Not advisable dude. The high point of natural Test in the blood is around 800ng/nl, you would easily get that on 100mg a week of Test. 250 a week will take you way over the top of the range which is unnecessary and also potentialy dangerous if done long term.


hey kale , couldnt i just use my 100mg/ml prop one time a week for my hrt? 
thanks ' valcon '

----------


## kuad

bump

----------


## stitch1967

prop is a short acting ester which would cause a large amount of test in your system the first 2 days and then fall off to nothing by the end of the week. that is why on a cycle ppl shoot prop ED or EOD. Long acting esters like Enan and Cyp work better for HRT due to the less frequent injection 1 or 2 per week.

If you were to run prop at 100mg/wk you would basically need to break that into a 1/4 cc or ml EOD (if concentration is a described above - 100mg/ml)

----------


## kuad

wow, thats EXACTLY what i had planned! 1/4cc ed of prop year round. any other advice? :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Kale

> wow, thats EXACTLY what i had planned! 1/4cc ed of prop year round. any other advice?


trust me, you will get very sick of sticking yourself every day of the year. Twice a week with Test E is more than enough and gives exactly the same HRT results

----------


## kuad

but doesnt prop have cuuting properties?

----------


## ottomaddox

What are cutting properties?





> but doesnt prop have cuuting properties?

----------


## Kale

No such thing as cutting properties boys. Cutting is all about diet and very little to do with juice, so called cutting compounds are those that produce minimum water and thats about it

----------


## kuad

well, less water = drier look... maybe?

----------


## kuad

anthing else to share related to my age?

----------


## 39+1

> No such thing as cutting properties boys. Cutting is all about diet and very little to do with juice, so called cutting compounds are those that produce minimum water and thats about it


Dito

----------


## kuad

come on, there must be guys out there that can share some info!!!

----------


## ottomaddox

What kind of info are you looking for?





> come on, there must be guys out there that can share some info!!!

----------


## kuad

just general discussion, advice and such on year round cycle.

----------


## kuad

bump....please!?

----------


## kuad

so kale, year round? and you "feel" like your on a cycle?

----------


## Kale

> so kale, year round? and you "feel" like your on a cycle?


I feel better than when I am on a cycle when I am on HRT. Cycles these days do nothing for me except make me feel like shit.

----------


## kuad

and thats for life too right?

----------


## Kale

> and thats for life too right?


damn right its for life !!!!!!! By the way I am fvcking the chic in my Avi as well, so thank God for HRT

----------


## Kennedy

> damn right its for life !!!!!!! By the way I am fvcking the chic in my Avi as well, so thank God for HRT


DUDE I WAS JUST GONNA ASK WHO THE HELL THAT WAS AND IF THERE WERE MORE PICS!!!


NICE!

----------


## Kale

> DUDE I WAS JUST GONNA ASK WHO THE HELL THAT WAS AND IF THERE WERE MORE PICS!!!
> 
> 
> NICE!


 I have a few more but none that are fit for posting here. I took that pic an hour ago

----------


## kuad

beside the test-e at 100mg per week do you take anything else?

----------


## Kale

ownley adex 0.25mg eod, sometimes I throw in 100mg deca a week if my shoulder is paying up

----------


## stitch1967

I always luv ur avi's Kale and I like Thai Girls too most beautiful women on the planet....

----------


## 2bshredded

> bump....please!?


I'll throw my .02 in, I like Kale pretty much followed his advise....I'm on 100mg a week, 50 x 2. I'm 48, 6'3", currently 235lbs and just started my gh run.
Stick with what the man reccommends.....it works!

----------


## kuad

yes i will! by the way 2bshredded, how did YOU feel before you started gh? (just on the test)

----------


## 2bshredded

[QUOTE=kuad;3758468]yes i will! by the way 2bshredded, how did YOU feel before you started gh? (just on the test)[/QUOTE

Probably a little better than I do right now, don't know if it's from the holiday's or the GH but I'm feeling a little lethargic. Libido is through the roof!

----------


## Oki-Des

Hey Kuad,
I am 37 and have taken various AAS over the years. I have taken more than a year off and wondered if I could get a prescription for test if I had blood work done. I went to my doctor and gave some blood. A week later I was prescribed 100mg week of enthanate (which only requires an injection once per week and not everyday in case you are not familiar.) Someone above said they would not like to give themselves shots everyday, but expereinced individuals know this is dependant on the type of AAS being used. In any event it has been 8 weeks and I am starting to feel pretty good. It is not as great of feeling as when doing several times as much, but my libido is rising and I have more energy. I would definitely consider getting a script and taking it year around worry free. It is nice having a script in the house and a bottle of test with my name on it! Good luck.

----------


## stitch1967

> Hey Kuad,
> I am 37 and have taken various AAS over the years. I have taken more than a year off and wondered if I could get a prescription for test if I had blood work done. I went to my doctor and gave some blood. A week later I was prescribed 100mg week of enthanate (which only requires an injection once per week and not everyday in case you are not familiar.) Someone above said they would not like to give themselves shots everyday, but expereinced individuals know this is dependant on the type of AAS being used. In any event it has been 8 weeks and I am starting to feel pretty good. It is not as great of feeling as when doing several times as much, but my libido is rising and I have more energy. I would definitely consider getting a script and taking it year around worry free. It is nice having a script in the house and a bottle of test with my name on it! Good luck.


Good point..

----------


## kuad

so.... not as good as when on a cycle but good still?

----------


## Oki-Des

Hey Kuad, 
It is hard to compare anything with the feeling of larger quantities of test in our bodies. But since I had gone a while without, I am simply comparing it with how I felt a month or two ago. I laugh because I found myself making muscles around the house when I had not done so in a while. I get horny much more and feel the need to bother my girlfriend more than usual. Also morning wood tends to hang around a little longer and I have stopped eating cialis like it is candy. I cant say it is a drastic change, but enough to make me very happy I am doing it. 
Cheers.

----------


## kuad

thanks man!

----------


## kuad

imo this was/is a GREAT THREAD!

----------


## Kale

> I'll throw my .02 in, I like Kale pretty much followed his advise....I'm on 100mg a week, 50 x 2. I'm 48, 6'3", currently 235lbs and just started my gh run.
> Stick with what the man reccommends.....it works!


Looking good dude. Here are some of me, just about to turn 53

----------


## kuad

look great dude!!!! what is a year long cycle called? hrt? trt? cruising?
curious.
thanks!

----------


## Kale

HRT and TRT are exactly the same thing. Thats what I do. Cruising is running the same dose but between cycles, no never doing PCT

----------


## kuad

thanks again for clearing that up. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## 2bshredded

> Looking good dude. Here are some of me, just about to turn 53



Hey Bro,
Just noticed your pics.....Right on, looking lean and mean. I'm hoping this GH I'm running will cut some fat and make look 30 again. LOL

----------


## stitch1967

Kale, 2bshredded....very moitvational guys...u both look awesome for ur age or any age....I'm 40 and headed ur way....I've been cycling for the past couple years mostly just dabbling nothing serious yet...I've been to an endo who was willing d to put me on TRT but I backed out. Not real sure about completely shutting the system down this early while it is still maintaining somewhat decent levels. So she put me on 250IU of HCG ED to see how that works. Have a follow up soon to see what HCG did to my levels but I can't say I feel much difference.

BTW here was my bloodwork at the time:Total test - 398, Free test - 92, Free and Weakly bound - 181

I was wondering if u have opinions on those levels for TRT at my age.

I will add that I do very stringent PCT after every cycle but still feel very lethargic with very little if any sex drive between cycles...this is with the levels shown above.

----------


## kuad

yeah i tried to get blood work but my insurance does not cover an EXTENSIVE work for things such as free test. us teachers are getting screwed with our insurance!

----------


## 2bshredded

Kaud,
Thats sucks they won't pay for bloodwork.....why not? I'd bitch a little, can't hurt. My insurance pays for mine, and it's not that great of a plan!

Stitch,
I'm stilla little on the fence about the HRT, the reason they put me on it was becasue I was 110 Free test, however, I don't think I had fully recovered from my cycle but I just couldn't take it feeling like shvt anymore. I'm 48, or will be soon....haven't actaully decided if I'm going to stay on it. May trying another run at an agressive PCT and see where it goes. I'm going to see how the hgh makes me feel then go form there.

----------


## Bullyg

Does anyone have any info on how nolvadex would help a non-steroid user. I'm 33 and my test levels are low and but not low enough for hrt and I am looking for something to help give my system a boost. I have never cycled but I have taken quite a few over the counter prohormones, but I haven't even used those in a year or two. Any ideas or places I can look for info?

----------


## kuad

bump

----------


## stitch1967

> Kaud,
> 
> Stitch,
> I'm stilla little on the fence about the HRT, the reason they put me on it was becasue I was 110 Free test, however, I don't think I had fully recovered from my cycle but I just couldn't take it feeling like shvt anymore. I'm 48, or will be soon....haven't actaully decided if I'm going to stay on it. May trying another run at an agressive PCT and see where it goes. I'm going to see how the hgh makes me feel then go form there.


yeah me too. I called the doc and told her I was ready to go on HRT and supposed to see her Thurs. I'm on Primo and Prop right now but can't hurt to have another Test source anyway. I'm going to finish this cycle hit PCT hard again and see where it leaves me. Then decide whether to go on HRT between cycles or stay natty. I know that even with a very good PCT and HCG afterwards I still felt like shit after last cycle. If the same happens I'll get on HRT in between.

----------


## sonysucks

Andriol , the oral test...anyone using that? For the pinphobic?

----------


## TaiChiChuan

I plan to use 1000mg/ml. of test e and sust every month for HRT. For as long as possible. WOE, to me if something dreadful happened to my sources. I'd be drawing my ass or carrying it on my shoulders!

----------


## Kale

> I would inject 500mg/ml of test e, cyp, or sust bi-weekly for hrt. I plan to inject 1000mg/ml
> every month of the three above. Never the same Test the next month. I might throw in the 
> deca also.


Tell me you are kidding. That is a full blown cycle you are talking about, that IS NOT HRT

----------


## 39+1

> I would inject 500mg/ml of test e, cyp, or sust bi-weekly for hrt. I plan to inject 1000mg/ml
> every month of the three above. Never the same Test the next month. I might throw in the 
> deca also.


what no orals?

----------


## kuad

anyone try t3 while on trt of 100mg a week?

----------


## kuad

anyone have any advice?

----------


## kuad

......

----------


## the slim

kale 
did i read it right when you said no pct ?

also - if i am 180 lbs will i get any bigger on test like you take it ? 

i know diet is important and i am working on that . thanks for all your advice on this thread.

----------


## kuad

....

----------


## letmein

> Kale, 2bshredded....very moitvational guys...u both look awesome for ur age or any age....I'm 40 and headed ur way....I've been cycling for the past couple years mostly just dabbling nothing serious yet...I've been to an endo who was willing d to put me on TRT but I backed out. Not real sure about completely shutting the system down this early while it is still maintaining somewhat decent levels. So she put me on 250IU of HCG ED to see how that works. Have a follow up soon to see what HCG did to my levels but I can't say I feel much difference.
> 
> BTW here was my bloodwork at the time:Total test - 398, Free test - 92, Free and Weakly bound - 181
> 
> I was wondering if u have opinions on those levels for TRT at my age.
> 
> I will add that I do very stringent PCT after every cycle but still feel very lethargic with very little if any sex drive between cycles...this is with the levels shown above.



I have been "on" for 5 years. I maintain my T levels at 1000 using 200MG of Test-e per week. I also take A-dex 1 mg for a few days when my left nip gets tender. I am 46 and I am about 8 weeks from looking like my avitar though not interested in that process any longer. I was at your T-levels when I started at 41.

Just started 3ius of GH 4 weeks ago and raised my IGF1 levels from 159 to 456.

----------


## T_man87

> Andriol, the oral test...anyone using that? For the pinphobic?




You don't wanna do that for many reasons. You'd be popping a TON of pills and it would drain your pocketbook. The injects are not bad at all, and work much, much better. Pill form of test is not really feasible.

----------


## FallenWyvern

> anyone try t3 while on trt of 100mg a week?


I had a doc check my levels and he normally does prescribe t3 esp with hgh. He said my levels were perfect. I have no idea what he was looking for. Might post that in the trt forum.

----------


## kuad

anyone use t3 while on trt?

----------


## scull

I dont post around here much but I find this interesting--Im 43 6.3/260 and Im approching being on some kind of GEAR year round ,I mostly use low doses[for ex 250/TE]1-WK for 4 months[dex] then when I atempt PCT , I end up throwing in 25mg anavar [not realy PCT] to get me thru till my next cycle.I could possibly get some kind of script HRT but from what I understand HRT mosty deals with maintaining a "normal level" of TEST and Im more interested in keep a above normal level of test .I get blood work done on my own $ and Its mosty in range --So who desides how much "HELP" you get on HRT and is there ways to get extra "HELP"?

----------


## kuad

anyone use t3?

----------


## wascaptain5214

its been close to a year for me at 400mg test cyp once a month. i feel awhole lot better with this low dose, could be because i got my BP in check and i am doing an hour of cardio 5 days a week

----------


## 39+1

I use low doses just because these drugs work really well on me. ive never used more than 500 ml of test per week. If i did i sure i would end up with out a penis

----------


## kuad

:LOL:

----------


## kuad

what about winni of t3 thrown in for a few weeks on a year round cycle?

----------


## kuad

btw, any of you over 40 guys want to share a typical weekly diet?

----------


## kuad

bump

----------


## crash1

Great thread,lot of good info,i'm 52,5'7'',185lbs at about 10-12% BF,started with 1cc of test e a week for 10 weeks have dropped it back to.5cc a week plan on sticking with that,so this thread answered a lot of questions

----------


## 2bshredded

> btw, any of you over 40 guys want to share a typical weekly diet?




Pizza, big macs, more pizza and lot's of beer. Good genetics I guess!

The pic is about 6 months old, I've been on gh and I'm probably down to 10-11% BF.

----------


## tcw

Good info...i wonder what the diets look like. Must be lean meats and Raw fruits and Vegs. 

Do any of you through in GH?

----------


## JimInAK

I use HGH, primarily as hormone replacement therapy.

----------


## kuad

any diets you guys want to share. over 40 people.

----------


## MR PHATT ASS

this over 4o form/thread is could'nt come at a btr time..I've been off roughly 4 months, plan on starting up soon and now it seems i'm getting some answers to my problem post in steroid form..Father time is telln me something...after cycle I'll do pct but I wanna also do TRT at a low dose....

----------


## clozto50

MR PHATT why pct if your going to do trt,its a contradiction! Trt is for life not between cycles.

----------


## MR PHATT ASS

> MR PHATT why pct if your going to do trt,its a contradiction! Trt is for life not between cycles.


 After doing more research..talkn to a few good dudes on here, i've come to the decision I'm not ready for trt..What I am ready for is what I've done in the past..a couple maybe 2-3 cycles a yr followed by pct..I just felt a big crash from last test only cycle 4 months ago..It took abt 2.5 months for me to start feeling the effects of over 40, low test symtoms..So in short I'm sticking with low dose cycles, gonna try and get some blood work done to see where everything is at and have solid pct after...

----------


## kuad

still waiting?!!!!  :Bbbump:  :AaGreen22:  :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## kaju

> still waiting?!!!!


OK Ill share my diet.
I call it the cave man diet. If a cave man doesn't know what it is I dont eat it. Of course I cheat. I have to have my coffee. a cave man wouldn't know what coffee is. but that is my cheat. 
I do not do TRT but while I'm on cycle I have completely different diet. but that is another subject.

the cave man diet works well for me. I also have a cheat day. and when I say I have a cheat day I do not cheat all day it usually is one meal I cheat on. most likely on Sunday we have family get together and I eat it up on what ever is there.

The cave man diet consists of veggies and meat. I eat allot of fish and veggies. I keep a bowl of fruit on the table at my work. I will eat fruit in between meals as my snack and meat and veggies for meals. 
a cave man would not know candy, pizza, hamburgers, bread, pie, cake(bread), cookies, burritos, tacos, wraps or anything like the sorts.salad dressing is out. so it is mostly more of what I cannot have. I do not starve I eat as much as I want of the things i can have. 

i don't know if this helps but there it is.

----------


## Sub Zero

Would appreciate some feedback:

Past - in the past 7 years I have completed 3 cycles, with the last cycle completed 3 years ago. Post that my wife and I began to start to have a child and subsequently went through that process. After 2 yrs of futility and vast amount of practice, my endo put me on HCG @ 1mg 3 x week. Great news is we are now pregnant.

Sidenote - the HCG was put into place as part of HRT instead of regular gear to get pregnant.

Now - now that we are pregnant, my endo is looking to put me on regular HRT gear. Not sure what that is as of yet, as that appt is coming up next month, however I would love some feedback as to what I can and cannot do.

From what I see 1 cc of Test e 1 x week appears to be standard. Now here is where I do have a number of questions:

Is it possible to do a full cycle while on HRT and then return to normal HRT.

Example: 
Pre Cycle: 3 months of 
Testosterone Enanthate /100 mg/week for 12 weeks

Cycle: 12 weeks
Testosterone Enanthate /400 - 500 mg/week for 12 weeks
Testosterone Propionate 50 - 75mg/ED for 4 weeks
Deca /200 - 400 mg/week for 10 weeks
Nolvadex /10 - 20 mg/Day for 12 weeks
Vitamin B-6/ 200 mg/Day for 12 weeks

Post Cycle: 
Testosterone Enanthate/100 mg/week for 12 weeks

I am assuming that PCT is not required since this is HRT anyway and there is no need for normal test to get back to normal. Is my assumption correct?

Now is Nolvadex required for this cycle?

Would HGH work in HRT?

Finally, if by chance that my wife is looking to get pregnant after this one, would I need to do a full PCT with possibly HCG to get my test levels somewhat back to normal?

Any and all feedback would be appreciated!

----------


## fummins

Im 51 next month, and doing 125 of Test Sust weekly and I supplemented that with 2 I.U. of GH 5 on 2 off. Im very pleased with my results, diet plays a huge role IMO.

----------


## Tarheel

Maybe try sustanon every 7-10 days for year round HRT

----------


## keithrichards

Will 100mg per week of Test come with any negative effects such as hair loss, shrinking testicles, acne, or bitch tits? I would guess that natural Test production would drop.

----------


## ni4ni

> Will 100mg per week of Test come with any negative effects such as hair loss, shrinking testicles, acne, or bitch tits? I would guess that natural Test production would drop.


start a new thread bro...u might get more responses

----------


## ni4ni

btw, are you still w/ the stones?

----------


## therecanonlybe1

just turned 40 and been pumpin 500 of test c a week for the past three months..just wondering if i should cut back maybe to 250 or keep going ..currently no ill effects..?

----------


## fummins

> just turned 40 and been pumpin 500 of test c a week for the past three months..just wondering if i should cut back maybe to 250 or keep going ..currently no ill effects..?


Assuming you have your PCT protocol in place?

----------

